# 1950 Bare Metal Beauty J.C Higgins



## Scribble (Nov 9, 2017)

I bought this bike as a parts donor for my 52 J.C Higgins colorflow project. When I first got it had a whole bunch of color flow Parts on it, it went through quite a few changes since I first got it. 
The guy I bought it from I thought it was a 1949 J.C Higgins colorflow, ended up being a 1950 J.C Higgins Special Line. With extra parts added on. 




Here's a Special Line ad 



This is what it looked like minus the blade fork and truss rods when I first got it. 


 




 
Then I redid it to be able to flip it on Craigslist. Ended up not getting any attention, and I got tired of looking at it like this. And decided I would build it the way I originally envisioned the build before deciding I need to sell it. 




 
So now it's back in pieces and bare metal. Stay tuned for more.



 
I started reassembling the bike, already coated the bare steel in Lin seed oil.


 
I reattach a Higgins badge, not original for the model of this bike but still super cool.
I used E6000 which is an industrial grade adhesive the tape is just holding it on till it dries.



Rear fender has the reflector, but the front Tombstone reflector didn't have the actual reflector. so I crammed in a vintage japanese-made spark plug box. Which turned out way cooler than I thought it would.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 9, 2017)

Reposting this here.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 13, 2017)

I slapped it together so I could ride it around on my day off, still not done though few things that need to be done. I have a original JC Higgins wheelset and I'm going to play around with. And now that it's bare metal I'm thinking Black Walls would look better than the cream tires.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 15, 2017)

Took the bike back down, and started stripping the house paint off the original J.C Higgins wheels.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 17, 2017)

Took the Schwinn sprocket off, and put this Higgins sprocket on. I buffed it to bare metal so it would match the frame. 


 


 
Disassembled the pedals and cleaned them. Really turned out great. 


 





 
Before and after on the rims, yes I'm that crazy. believe me my hands are messed up from doing this.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 18, 2017)

I've reposted this here with updates. 
@Kato @Brian @JimRoy


----------



## Rides4Fun (Nov 18, 2017)

Awesome effort on your part.....I like it with the creme tires!


----------



## Brian (Nov 18, 2017)

You've really got some elbow grease into this one!


----------



## Kato (Nov 19, 2017)

Scribble said:


> I've reposted this here with updates.
> @Kato @Brian @JimRoy




Bare-metal Beast looks damn good.......!!!
I think the black walls might look better........almost have to try it to see.
Maybe black grips if you do the blackwalls......??


----------



## Scribble (Nov 19, 2017)

I finally get to use this awesome Coast King tire set. 


 


 


 
One of the tires it's practically brand new. 


 
This stuff right here, say no to slime say yes to stans. I only use this stuff in my tubes, basically makes them goat head proof.


 
Super Cool J.C Higgins rear hub, as I was taking it apart. It seems to be a muscle man hub branded as a J.C Higgins hub. 


 
The front hub seems to be a Schwinn script hub, you can barely tell the difference in the drop center rims.


 
This is one sweet wheel set.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 23, 2017)

Mocked it up and took it for a ride. I'm really digging the black walls as well, still needs something though. Maybe flipping the bars upside down for more of a moto look I don't know. Let me know what you guys are thinking.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 25, 2017)

I highlighted the cool graphics on the coast King tires, I just use silver Sharpie to achieve this look.


 


 


 


 
I'm somewhat on the fence about switching the bars out. Simply because the Torrington bars are original to the bike, but here are some options.


 
I'm also toying with the idea of using this original paint Higgins rear rack. Kind of matches the original paint fork.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for everyone that watched this build, it was super fun to bring this classic back to a sweet rider.


----------

